# What is the best bank in Italy?



## philotalian (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi again, now that I have Italian residency, I am wondering what is the best bank to use in Italy? I would be wanting one that has,

1. The most reasonable rates.
2. Internet banking - if possible with English translation.
3. An online high interest saver linked to the personal savings account. (Like for instance in Australia and New Zealand - 4-7% depending on who you bank with.)
4. A stable institution with community banking ethics.
5. Accepts Paypal payments from a linked Paypal account. Any other payment gateways that are popular in Italy besides Paypal?

Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

ING online if you can live without a brick and mortar building. I think they have a few actual buildings but they're few.

Interest rates? These days you're lucky if they don't charge you for depositing money. You can check what they're offering but I doubt it hits 2% for a year.

SEPA aka electronic bank transfer are free with most online Italian banks. No real reason for Paypal.


----------

